# help me...



## mizogomo (Mar 25, 2008)

hie dear...

plz help me about ......

what is kiten ken? 

and shikan ken ?

and boshi ken?

thanks dears 


sorry english me is bad because iam language is persian


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 25, 2008)

These seem like questions that should be addressed by your instructor; I'm not all that certain that internet posts can really cover these fists in a useful way for you.  You need to learn how to make them properly, and how to deliver them effectively, and that really requires an instructor.  I did find some video with a Google search...  I don't vouch for it's quality or correctness. http://www.ninpo.org/ninpotechniques/pushups.htm


----------



## Kreth (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't believe there is a legit instructor in Iran... :idunno:


----------



## mizogomo (Mar 27, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I don't believe there is a legit instructor in Iran... :idunno:


 
hi dear
plz go to link http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=951592#post951592


----------



## mizogomo (Mar 27, 2008)

plz help me more

thanks dears


----------



## benkyoka (Mar 30, 2008)

mizogomo said:


> hie dear...
> 
> plz help me about ......
> 
> ...


]

If you have to ask, you don't need to know.


----------



## mizogomo (Mar 31, 2008)

benkyoka said:


> ]
> 
> If you have to ask, you don't need to know.


:dramaqueen: why?
????:waah:


----------



## newtothe dark (Mar 31, 2008)

So by the little picture at the bottom of your posts can I safely assume you are a long distance student of Christa jacobson?


----------



## Kreth (Mar 31, 2008)

newtothe dark said:


> So by the little picture at the bottom of your posts can I safely assume you are a long distance student of Christa jacobson?


And according to his profile, a "black belt" who doesn't know basic terms... :idunno:


----------



## Shicomm (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmm , what politics are trying to hide , google finds ....  
Even the info that people don't want you to know...


----------



## newtothe dark (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont know Scooby but seems like another mystery solved.


----------



## mizogomo (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi ENTOURAGE
Christa Jacobson was PRECEPTOR girl friend me. But friend me proceed to French, but hence me a bujinkan work alone 
I have seen my girl friend a long time. But, So I working a bujinkan alone 
Thanks dears for ANSWER


----------



## kouryuu (May 12, 2008)

mizogomo said:


> Hi ENTOURAGE
> Christa Jacobson was PRECEPTOR girl friend me. But friend me proceed to French, but hence me a bujinkan work alone
> I have seen my girl friend a long time. But, So I working a bujinkan alone
> Thanks dears for ANSWER


 

Anyone translate this?? but i like the fact we are all "dears"


----------



## llong (May 12, 2008)

They are types of fists.


----------



## Koryu Rich (May 12, 2008)

kouryuu said:


> but i like the fact we are all "dears"



I can call you that all day on Saturday if you like Norm? If you promise not to hurt me too much that is :whip:


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 26, 2008)

Dears? Wow I never heard that term referring to Ninjas....LOL


----------



## mizogomo (Jun 4, 2008)

Spookyfbi said:


> I can call you that all day on Saturday if you like Norm? If you promise not to hurt me too much that is :whip:


hi spookyfib

what can help you?


----------



## Shicomm (Jun 5, 2008)

If Normy gets stormy nothing can help you !


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jun 6, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> If Normy gets stormy nothing can help you !


 
Nah. You can leave.


----------



## exile (Jun 9, 2008)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

Please folks, return to the original topic.

-Bob Levine
-MT Senior Moderator-


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2008)

Good instruction is paramount to learning this art.  For the origional OP please find a qualified instructor and your questions will be answered.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Jun 27, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Good instruction is paramount to learning this art. For the origional OP please find a qualified instructor and your questions will be answered.


 
Agreed


----------

